# Why does he get so cranky before bed time?



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

I was just wondering if it's normal for him to get all cranky and bitey right before I put him to bed? Is he just tired??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes this is normal. He's telling you that he's sleepy.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I think birds naturally become more defensive at night because they feel vulnerable---in the wild, it is when they are more prone to predators, and of course they have to let down their guard because they want to go to sleep. So don't worry, Sunny is the same way so I just don't even try to cuddle or anything or I am just asking for it.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I find that finding a routine, and sticking with it helps. Granted some nights they'll be ready early, some nights they are going to want to stay up late. But on the average if you put them to bed at the same time every night it helps. The more they get used to the routine the more often you will find them at that time ready for sleep. 

I try not to handle them at all at that point. They tend to be like a kid at a party, they are so tired they are ready to drop, but they don't want the fun to end. So they get a bit irritated, will snap at the drop of a hat.

I also have been known to cheat. If it is bedtime and birds are not in their cage, or if they are just being royal pains I pull out the purple duster. Its on an extendible handle, it "shimmys" it will reach into any corner of the room. And after bringing it out 2-3 times now when they see it they head for the cage.

Its like when you were a kid and mom brought out the "board of Education" that she spanked with.

Poof, I'll be good, going to my room, I'll stop screaming, yelling, fighting.

Its all fun and games getting Dad riled up, but once he brings out the purple thing, its "ooops, we pushed him too far, run for the cage!"


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha yea I didn't really think of it like that, figured it was normal just wierd how he changes moods like that lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Patp said:


> Haha yea I didn't really think of it like that, figured it was normal just wierd how he changes moods like that lol


You haven't met my rotten Sunny who changes mood by the SECOND. "Kiss me mommy, NO DON'T TOUCH ME!!! Now cuddle my head. NO STOP IT!!! HISSSSS!!!! Kiss me again mommy! [makes sweet saucy sound and bows head.] NO NOT THERE!!! [nips and hisses] I don't want you to kiss me THERE!!! I meant HERE!!! You were 2 entire millimeters off the right spot! Can't you do anything right!?!?!? :wacko: 

Now doesn't that make you feel a lot better about your bird?


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol hahahaha he gets like that sometimes, he loves to beg and chirp for attention whenever I'm doing anything that doesn't involve him, then as soon as I give him his wish and try to give him scritches and all the attention in the world he'll just casually walk away from me like "pshh you had your chance"


----------

